# a picture as a signature



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Guys !!!
Can I use this pic as my signature?    

regards


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2006)

Looks good to me Wurger.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 17, 2006)

yeah if you dont know how to post it look for the instructions on how to post it as ur signature


----------



## evangilder (Mar 17, 2006)

Good size and a good shot.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks a lot guys


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice one!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 17, 2006)

Ditto, and I like ur new one as well CC...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 17, 2006)

I agree, like ur new siggy CC, yep nice sig too Wurger


----------



## evangilder (Mar 20, 2006)

Interesting new one, CC. I like it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks...at least now we know where MC Hammer got his inspiration


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 20, 2006)

Looooove those pants....


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2006)

Hallo Lesofprimus !!!
Your avatar is very impressive.What is the name of the band? Is vocal available?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2006)

The second one.What do You think ?


----------



## Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

That's cool, I like the drop shadows on the text and the cross.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 23, 2006)

awesome!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2006)

Nice one wurger!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks guys !!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 23, 2006)

If only u could make the white background transparent, that would be badass...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 23, 2006)

It looks pretty good to me, I use oceanzero so the white bg is less apparent. Good one Wurger! 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 23, 2006)

it's barely noticable with filux 2.........


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 23, 2006)

Well, seein how Im the only gavoon who uses filux, my opinion on this is pretty much irrelevant.... Still looks good none the less....


----------



## Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

If you have a program like Photoshop or paint.net then you can save transparency into a .GIF, so you don’t have to worry about background colour.


----------



## Henk (Apr 23, 2006)

That is cool Wurger, I like it very much.

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 23, 2006)

Hey, why is it that CC's siggy isnto against the left hand margin like all of ours are???


----------



## Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

He must have put spaces between the margin and his sig?


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 23, 2006)

I know HOW he did it, just wondering WHY....


----------



## Henk (Apr 23, 2006)

Why is it not like that?

Henk


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2006)

It is because he has centered it, it goes something like this (without the fullstop in the second [/centre].


```
[CENTER]Text or picture here[/.CENTER]
```


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 24, 2006)

I like it centered...


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 24, 2006)

It looks gay centered like that....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2006)

I agree with Les...


----------



## Henk (Apr 24, 2006)

Yep.

Henk


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 25, 2006)

Well Im glad you think so, and im not just gonna change it to please you guys cos I like it like this...


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 25, 2006)

Go ahead and act like someone with the plague, we dont care... But the one kid who does his own thing is usually the one that gets tomatoes thrown at him....


----------



## Henk (Apr 25, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Go ahead and act like someone with the plague, we dont care... But the one kid who does his own thing is usually the one that gets tomatoes thrown at him....



      , that was well said les.

Henk


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 26, 2006)

Id rather be individual than a sheep...we all know what happens to sheep in Cornwall....


----------



## Tiger (Apr 26, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Id rather be individual than a sheep...we all know what happens to sheep in Cornwall....



and in Wales!  Just kidding!

Be the shepard and lead! Rock on my man!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 26, 2006)

> and we all know what happens to sheep in Cornwall....


Yea, they all get used by The Lanc and his little green wand...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2006)

My new.


----------



## Soren (Jun 6, 2006)

Very nice Wurger.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks a lot Soren.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice siggy, but Thanks a lot can often be meant as sarcasm


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2006)

I've understood.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2006)

Another one.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 19, 2006)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 19, 2006)

Hell yeah, I like it...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2006)

Nice one Wurger!


----------



## Soren (Jun 20, 2006)

Very very nice Wurger ! Gotta have you make me a siggy sometime


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks guys.

Soren ,your is also excelent.The Dora.... mniam.I like it.It was really beautiful plane and its firepower.Doesnt it ? Would you like to with Fw 190?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi CC !!! 
I like your too.


----------



## Soren (Jun 20, 2006)

Wurger said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Soren ,your is also excelent.The Dora.... mniam.I like it.It was really beautiful plane and its firepower.Doesnt it ? Would you like to with Fw 190?



Thanks for the compliments on my new siggy Wurger(Yours is better though), however I don't quite understand the last part you wrote ?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 20, 2006)

Soren, would u happen to have that whole painting??? Ive never seen that one before...


----------



## Soren (Jun 20, 2006)

Check your PM folder Les


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2006)

Soren said:


> Thanks for the compliments on my new siggy Wurger(Yours is better though), however I don't quite understand the last part you wrote ?



Hallo Soren !!!
Sorry,yesterday it was a bit crazy day.Besides I've had to use a computer with twisted keyboard.I've understood you wanted me to make a siggy for you.Am I right? Therefore, I asked you about it.But I was in a hurry and had to omitted something.   
Sorry again.


----------



## Soren (Jun 22, 2006)

Ah I see, well then yes Wurger you're more than welcome to go ahead and make a siggy for me.  

I'm interested in something with the Ta-152 at the moment, perhaps the Green 4 with Willi Reschke in the background if its possible ?

Its always nice to have a couple of great siggy's to pick between from time to time


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2006)

O.K. I'll try.


----------



## Soren (Jun 22, 2006)

Btw, if you're having a hard time finding a good picture or painting of the Ta-152 then stop looking, cause I've got an abundance of Ta-152 pictures and paintings that you can use.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 22, 2006)

An abundance huh???? I have 12, one of which one is a drawing of the inside armament, and the one u PM'd me.... If u've got an abundance, maybe I should start a Ta-152H thread....


----------



## Soren (Jun 22, 2006)

Hehe, well thats up to you Les, I'd be happy to contribute to the thread


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2006)

Start a thread on them Soren


----------



## Soren (Jun 22, 2006)

Well how about a thread purely focused on WWII aviation artwork, as I've got so much more than just the Ta-152 in that category ?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2006)

Fine by me as I have quite a lot of it as well.


----------



## Henk (Jun 22, 2006)

Great siggy Soren and Wurger both look great, but mine is the best. He he he he ......


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2006)

I don't say no... but


----------



## Henk (Jun 23, 2006)

He he he he........... I love the Fw-190 very much, but I love the Horton 229 more.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2006)

Yes Henk, Horton229 it's a very interesting a/c.But as far as your siggy is concerned it's nice but it seems to lack something.I don't know what it is.When I get an idea what I tell you.


----------



## Henk (Jun 24, 2006)

By all means I am open to new ideas. Let me know when you got it.


----------



## Soren (Jun 24, 2006)

There's simply too boring a scenery, and too little plane to be seen. Thats whats missing if you ask me...


----------



## Henk (Jun 24, 2006)

I like that fact that you see the aircraft that way and that it has the sky backdrop, but what can be added to it, I am asking because3 I suck with such things. LOL But if you like you can try and make something and I will have a look. I will PM the pic for you if want to, if anyone want to.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 24, 2006)

If you fancy another sig Henk, I have this,


----------



## Henk (Jun 24, 2006)

Well I like the pic of the Horton 229 and I will post the pic for you guys and you can play with it like you want to.






I love to have the name Horton 229 still in the pic and the plane  .

Play with it like you want to and show me.

Thanks


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2006)

Hallo Henk !!!

I'm busy, but when I have the time I try to make any siggy for you.


----------



## Henk (Jun 26, 2006)

No Tiger, I like it, but it is not for me. Thanks anyway mate, can you do something with the pic I posted or not then I can look if I have a other pic.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2006)

It's time to change my siggy.Here a new one.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 16, 2006)

timke for achange


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 16, 2006)

I fixed ur siggy pb... It was all screwed up... U dont need to put in the url tags, just the img ones...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 17, 2006)

not too shabby........


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2006)

Good pb. Lanc you could do with a change...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 17, 2006)

no, really, i couldn't


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 17, 2006)

Lancs had 2 sigs in the last 2+ years Ive known him, and still uses the avatar I made for him 2 years ago....

Would u like me to create a new Grand Slam avatar for u Lanc???


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 18, 2006)

mmm, i dunno, i've actually had 5 sigs in the time i've been here, and i've lost the first two, i can remember them but they're lost somehwere in the site, maybe i'll find them one day, but it was only late last year i got this one.........

but i can see your point about the avatar  i'll see what i can do sometime......


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 18, 2006)

I sure dont remember 5 sigs, but u were here for 6 months before I graced this site with my presence so.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 18, 2006)

this is my 5th, my first was the BBMF lanc overflying water with my name in impact font, and the second was larger a lighter with the BBMF lanc banking with my name in a more stylish font, i hope to find them again some day, then i had these 3is the top one the first you remember me having?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 18, 2006)

well after a quick search through the old threads (and some of them are very old, a nice trip down memory lane) i've found my second signature, you should remember this one les as you posted in the thread around the time i got it, my second favourite to date.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 18, 2006)

Ive had about 105 sigs...You definately need an avatar change though, and perhaps a siggy change...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 18, 2006)

yeah i was gonna look for an avatar earlier but i got kicked off the computer, to be honest it's not really something i ever take notice of...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 18, 2006)

Good, then i'll change it for you when youre least suspecting it...something nice and obscene, and see how long before you notice


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 19, 2006)

Yea those are some I remember... I think u should go back to a Lancaster siggy, as we pick on P-38 when he has something other than a P-38 on his....

And Im sure u dont want to be catargorized with him...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 19, 2006)

it was you guys that told me to go for something other than a lancaster


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 19, 2006)

Not me buddy...


----------



## Pisis (Aug 19, 2006)

I've had numerous signatures and avatars. I like fresh style.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 19, 2006)

As I do as well Pisis, which is wierd, because Im very decisive in everything else in my life...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 19, 2006)

but on a more positive note, i do change mine more often than gnomey and adler, by the way, love the new siggy les..........


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 19, 2006)

Thank you Lanc...


----------



## Pisis (Aug 19, 2006)

Yes, wrote that in another thread...


----------



## Erich (Aug 19, 2006)

for an old fart I actually change mine on occassion, really like this forum membership that does indeed show some very diverse images thankfully to make things new almost daily/weekly ........... good job all ! although some do digress way out of line, but hey it's all fun....what the heck


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 20, 2006)

any of these any good?


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 20, 2006)

I like the first three best Lanc...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 21, 2006)

no one else has an opinion? put it across now if you do 'cos again this avatar'll be staying for a long time.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2006)

The first one...goes well below the lancaster kicks *** cos it proves the point


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 22, 2006)

I agree with CC right there, the first is best....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2006)

The first one for me too. I change my sig more than you do, I see no need to change my avatar though (I think I have had this one throughout) until I find a better one this one is staying..


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 23, 2006)

ok it's changed... but i aint making a habbit of this  and now i'm annoyed because i've just realised i didn't save the last one.........


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 23, 2006)

U had to save the last one to upload it to the site here... Did u delete my awesome cop job???


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 24, 2006)

it would appear so, but can you blame me that was years ago


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2006)

My new siggy.


----------



## Soren (Oct 4, 2006)

Not bad, infact I like every part of it except for the baby-bird on the right - doesn't fit if you ask me 

How do you think these will fit in there instead ?:


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2006)

Thank you very much Soren for your opinion and the pics.  They look very interesting.Is this a kind of " Lanius" species ? As far as the baby-bird is concerned,do you mean the badge?If yes, I must say that my daughter has said the same.Because of being a lazy man  I've used an old project of the siggy and haven't removed the part.  
In my next siggy I'll take it into my consideration, I promise !!!


----------



## Soren (Oct 5, 2006)

Holy smokes, I meant the bird on the left !  Christ thats the second mistake I made yesterday, I guess thats what happens if you don't get your sleep...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2006)

Soren said:


> Christ thats the second mistake I made yesterday, I guess thats what happens if you don't get your sleep...



Are you sure? If not, look at the bottom of page 39 of Quokes/Jotes... Continued! 2!


----------

